# Too cold?  More help from the cheese people.



## robby6pack (Nov 9, 2017)

Last night I smoked a couple of pounds of cheddar and some string cheese (just for fun).  I smoked it five ever and no color.  Seriously about 8 hours of smoke.  The temp last night was in the high 30s.  The string cheese had a nice brown color, of course it's a little easier to see because it started out white.  Does the temp have to be within a certain range to get a nice brownish color?  Anybody turn on the burner occasionally to get to those temps if the exist?


----------



## tropics (Nov 9, 2017)

The temp inside is more important,I try to stay around 60* F
Richie


----------



## tropics (Nov 9, 2017)

It will darken as it ages also
Richie


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 9, 2017)

When smoking and the temp is under 40 you won’t get much color change. Trust me though you will have the flavor. 

To get the best cure kit change you need your temps to be between 55-65.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 9, 2017)

Also, your cheese needs to be about 5-10 deg. above ambient..  That's so it's not a place for condensate to form...  and 5-10 deg. above smoker temp...  same deal...


----------



## doug in alaska (Nov 27, 2017)

Vacuum pack it and let it age in the fridge.  It will darken up, we don't usually try it until it has aged for at least sixty days.  JMHO


----------

